# Indoor 08 Goals



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

*"08" Goals*

My "08' Shooting Goals

Vegas Face attain a 300 ?x
Maintain 297 avg("07' was a 293)
5-spot 300 50+ X average

Immediate goal is to Place in the top 5 at Big Sky in Mesquite. I have had first flight finishes in the last two Big Sky tournaments that I have shot. Shoot great on the first day and suck on the 2nd day. Got to work my mental game through that. This reverse sandbagging is not working


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Hornet to think I was just enjoying shooting my back tension release with out the added pressure of shooting big scores. LOL. Then indoor season is starting.

Let's see I will Start with a 300 Vegas score. I had 3 299's last season.
Get my Vegas 450 scores up to over 441.
Feel most confidant about shooting a 60x 5 spot game.

Real goal
With work I hope to make the shootdown cut at Lancaster.
My best 660 score would have place me 63 just in the cut. LOL

I guess that amounts to no pressure. Dont you agree?


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

My goal is a clean Vegas and 450 round by March next year...I don't care how many x's.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

beat my personal bests


----------



## Woody69 (Feb 17, 2007)

An actual Indoor range would be a nice start !

My goal is pretty simple, even though i have to shoot my Indoors, Outdoors for lack of an Indoor range, and i only use my normal GT ULP 400's not telegraph poles, My goal is to get as far as possible in the Copper John distance shoots this year ! :darkbeer: :darkbeer:

PS. i just found some old scores from '94, which was the last time i did Indoor actually Indoors, and i was using my old Black Bear II my best score was 287 on a single round, and 566 on a double round, so i guess i have something to aim at now for a starting point ! :darkbeer:

Woody


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

To do well in Vegas.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

itchyfinger said:


> To do well in Vegas.


WELL.....

What is well? :noidea: You need more goals then that....or atleast a better one.:wink: You only get to shoot at Vegas for a few days...


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

To continually improve. All I can ask for.


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> WELL.....
> 
> What is well? :noidea: You need more goals then that....or atleast a better one.:wink: You only get to shoot at Vegas for a few days...


I have no idea of how many people will be on the line for Vegas....If I shoot to my natural ability I should be in the higher percentile. To be honest I am naturally gifted at archery and at 20 yards I rarely miss the X.......BUT....I have never competed in Archery....never had the pressure of multiple people on a line......BUT as a former classical musican I am comfortable standing and performing in front of others......SO if I can go to vegas and combine those two things Would be my biggest goal. I feel that will be my first hurdle to being a competitive archer. I'm not expecting to go and light the archery world on fire...I'm expecting to light my archery world on fire. If I place, I place but my biggest goal is not to let myself get in the way from placing.


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

I wanna get to 300, don't care how many X's on a Vegas face. I'll take a sloppy 300.

300, mid 50's on a blue face.

Coach my son into the mid to high 280's on the vegas face.

Attend at least 2 out of state big tournaments and not embarrass myself.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Finally getting that 300 shooting BHFS. I don't care about the X count. One goal at a time.  Just wanna keep 'em out of the blue-berry patch for starters! :wink:


----------



## fingershooter1 (Sep 12, 2005)

I hope to shoot in the 290's barebow


----------



## GATOR-EYE (Jun 30, 2006)

I am looking to raise my five spot to a 300..55x average.
Would like to get a 300 vegas round. 
I am fairly new to spot shooting, this is my first year using a target bow, so these scores are based off of my early practise scores with my new target rig.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

first, have an indoor range in which I could shoot.

second, break the mental barrier so I can shoot my practice scores in competition.


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

1. I would like to get a spot league started in Evansville, Indiana.
2. I would like to shoot my first 300 round (5 spot)
3. shoot at the Indiana State indoor shoot 08' 
4. shoot at the Indoor Nationals in Louisville 08'
5. learn to shoot a field archery round
6. kill my first archery buck in 2007

Most important, keep having fun with archery. This past year has been a tough one on our family and archery has give me a release and something to occupy my mind. AT is part of that thearapy.

thenson


----------



## SSIUV4L (Mar 4, 2005)

1. make it past the 2nd round in the CJ Distance Shoot:wink:
2. 300 on a vegas round. I'm one week into my shooting and have two 296's and a 297 so i'm hopeful.
3. raise vegas average from 292.5 last year to 295 or greater
4. raise x-count average from 12.3 last year to 15 or greater


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Finally getting that 300 shooting BHFS. I don't care about the X count. One goal at a time.  Just wanna keep 'em out of the blue-berry patch for starters! :wink:


Stop TRYING to shoot a 300  Shoot X's and only worry or I should say think about shooting X's and the 300 will be gravy.:wink:


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

Shoot my first 300 on a 5 spot and shoot indoor nationals.

Other goals:

1. Keep my daughter involved in archery. Now that she's 15 archery is no longer a priority.
2. Get my son involved in the sport.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

1) 300 with 50+ Xs NFAA
2) 1st 300 vegas (at least in practice)

2 years ago I would have said I was dreaming, I feel pretty good about reaching these now...


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

I want to shoot more than 57Xs on a blue face with people around on a league night.:nod: I REALLY want to shoot 60Xs anytime.....it will come.

I also would like to hit a 300/450/600 on the Vegas/FITA face, too. More work with the release for that to happen, though. The weakest point of my game is the darned release.......


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Stop TRYING to shoot a 300  Shoot X's and only worry or I should say think about shooting X's and the 300 will be gravy.:wink:


Yep, that's a good idea. Maybe my approach is too defensive: avoid the 4 ring.  Gotta go on the offensive: shoot for the X! :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Yep, that's a good idea. Maybe my approach is too defensive: avoid the 4 ring.  Gotta go on the offensive: shoot for the X! :wink:


EXACTLY....:wink: I can't tell you the last time I tried or thought about shooting a 300. I would rather shoot a 299 55X's then a 300 and 30X's.

Yes I know a 300 wins of over a 299 everytime....but I will take the much better shooting with one little fart then the lucky 300 with basicly no X's:wink:


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

I'm gonna shoot a 300 50x 5 spot.

I'm gonna shoot a 300 Vegas round.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

As a Barebow Recurve shooter my indoor goals are:

1. To regularly shoot 400s on the Vegas 450 round. I've shot a number of 390s but I need more consistancy.

2. Top 275 in our State Indoor championship (blue & white face). I shoot regularly in the 260s. Again I need to be more consistant and stop shooting those flyers.

Dave


----------



## gEEk (Nov 2, 2005)

Not have to shoot the early line Sunday at Nationals!


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

I would like to shoot a 60x or average around 55x on the blue face.
Vegas face is to shoot a 300, dont care about the x's yet.


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

I want to get consistent. I've never even seen a Vegas style target in person since all we shoot around here is blue face. I have my sights set on a 60X game in a tournament but that's pretty lofty for my first year back and I've never done it. My real goal is to average 57+X's. I've shot 57 in a tournament but I've always lived around the 52-55 area. I want to raise that to the next level and then maybe the 60 will come easier. 

Also, I want to go a full indoor season and not shoot below 300. I've came close several times but I always seem to have that brain fart once or twice and shoot a 299 or 298. That same brain fart will be the one that posts 58 and 59 X's for a couple of years before I finally hit that 60 so I just need to learn how to control it and keep it at bay.


----------



## x-ring (Jul 5, 2002)

A few score goals for me indoors this year include:

To shoot 55 or higher inside outs with a 60x shooting big shafts

To shoot a few 300 30x's vegas scores

To shoot more 60x's BHFS

We will see how much time I have to devote to the bhfs as I shoot that more for fun maybe once a month.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

x-ring said:


> A few score goals for me indoors this year include:
> 
> To shoot 55 or higher inside outs with a 60x shooting big shafts
> 
> ...


Look what the cat drug in :wink:

I get the powers that be to start a new forum and the man himself "Big JohnSon" shows up :darkbeer:


----------



## highdeehoo (Apr 10, 2005)

*Well*

I shot allot of 55 and 56 x counts last year. I want to hit 58 with some 60's mixed in.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

*08*

I want to shoot 300 all three days at Vegas. 

I want to win our State Indoor & Outdoor Tournaments in the same year. Last time I did this was in 91 and after that long a "vacation", it would be nice to do it again! 


Good luck to all your goals and shoot for the "X"!:wink:


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Top five in Vegas, top three at the Indoor Nats, defend successfully at the SE region NAA Indoor.


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

I will shoot a 300 on the blue face and will shoot a consistent 290 on the Vegas face.

I will also make top ten at Vegas this year in the first flight.

I will also make some wonder how the finger shooters do it.

Arrow


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

Arrow said:


> I will shoot a 300 on the blue face and will shoot a consistent 290 on the Vegas face.
> 
> I will also make top ten at Vegas this year in the first flight.
> 
> ...


I like that. That's the kind of outlook it takes right there. He says I will, I will, I will. If anybody in here reaches their goals this guy will.


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> WELL.....
> 
> What is well? :noidea: You need more goals then that....or atleast a better one.:wink: You only get to shoot at Vegas for a few days...


I have been thinking about this.....you are right.....if my goal is not to split every X I draw on I'm not reaching high enough......

My company is in the middle of a resturcture and I have been preaching these points for a few weeks now........Just kinda hit home with my own personal goals and desires.

"Are you no Worse than the competition?"

"If you always do what you always did, you'll always get what you always got"

&
"If the other guy gets better, you're going to get less"


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

*Simple*

Have just as much fun as I did last year.:RockOn::nyah::wav::whoo::whoo::high5::high5:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

itchyfinger said:


> I have been thinking about this.....you are right.....if my goal is not to split every X I draw on I'm not reaching high enough......
> 
> My company is in the middle of a resturcture and I have been preaching these points for a few weeks now........Just kinda hit home with my own personal goals and desires.
> 
> ...


Your only competition is Itchyfinger and the target....:wink:

Once you (or anyone for that matter) stop shooting against others or worrying about others scores you will get much better....YOU have to post a good score before you need to worry about if the other guys beat you.:wink:


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Your only competition is Itchyfinger and the target....:wink:
> 
> Once you (or anyone for that matter) stop shooting against others or worrying about others scores you will get much better....YOU have to post a good score before you need to worry about if the other guys beat you.:wink:


:wink: Ya got that right.....these quotes just remind you.......HEY! Jerkface! Are you really working to get better?


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

448 or better in 450 rounds

57x in a 300 round 5 spot


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

To make all good shots regardless of where they land.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Bobmuley said:


> To make all good shots regardless of where they land.


What he said! Plus to increase 3 spot average from 293 to at least 297:darkbeer:


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

Mine is just to do better in state and nationals than prior years
picked up 3 points(597) and 10xs at indiana state last year
picked up 1 point (598) and 20xs at nats
I'd really like to shoot a major indoor clean one time


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

I know that every one wnats to shoot that 300 with a high x count. on either the blue face or the vegas face. The group that I hang out with we shoot just have fun. My scores have gone up consistenly just for that fact. We shoot for the fun of it. Scott has always told me its just flinging arrows. OH could it be that I shoot a MARTIN now.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

To let down any shot that doesn't feel perfect...


The rest will take care of itself...


----------



## Rjm08 (May 22, 2002)

JAVI said:


> To let down any shot that doesn't feel perfect...
> 
> 
> The rest will take care of itself...


Spoken like a man who knows what he's talking about:thumbs_up

Really, that is the best advice someone has ever given me. If it doesn't feel right, even from the time you begin to draw, its best to let down and start all over again.

My goals this year in league (vegas face) is to make 60 strong, focused shots. I don't know how many times I've shot a X, 10, 9 and then came back the next end and shot X,X,X.

I think if I do that, a perfect 600 is not out of the question every time I shoot.


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

Rjm08 said:


> Spoken like a man who knows what he's talking about:thumbs_up
> 
> Really, that is the best advice someone has ever given me. If it doesn't feel right, even from the time you begin to draw, its best to let down and start all over again.
> 
> ...


every time I step to the line ....with every new target face......it is a perfect round !!
now all _I_ need to do is learn to fill in the blanks in the proper place !!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

JAVI said:


> To let down any shot that doesn't feel perfect...
> 
> 
> The rest will take care of itself...


That is a big deal.....I think I broke the record for most let downs at Nationals.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

i'd like to get my shots off quicker with fewer let-downs. i guess the only fix for that issue is to be more aggressive and terminate x's with extreme prejudice.

you dont realize how much time letting down eats up on the shot clock.

pressure is being at full draw when the horn sounds and the whole freakin shooting line is watchin you at louisville. man does that suck.


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

JAVI said:


> To let down any shot that doesn't feel perfect...
> 
> 
> The rest will take care of itself...


DITTO:wink:

I always seem to shoot good all season till I get to the Nationals and then I choke for some reason.  AC


----------



## Hoyt301 (Jul 24, 2003)

What JAVI said.
And 5-spot 60x's and Vegas 300 25x's.
Also to help my wife shoot her first 300. ( She shot 299 last week!)


----------



## bobcatmatt (Aug 21, 2006)

I'd like to be able to outdo the old man everytime. Not by much just one or two points, it kills him when it's close and he's on the short end.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

i have only shot 5 spot and last year my average was probably a 299.8 with 49X. my high scores are 300 53x and 299 57x(dropped my 5 on the 3rd arrow). i shot a round yesterday for the first time with the constitution shooting freestyle and got a 300 51x and my form felt like crap the whole time. all my scores last year were shot bhfs. the year before my average was 285 and the year before 265. needless to say since my first year i have really improved and so has my involvement in the sport. three years ago i wanted to be a forester now i am going to school to be an engineer and design these great pieces of art we call bows. my goal is to get a 300 60x for the first time and want my average to be over 300 55x.


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> That is a big deal.....I think I broke the record for most let downs at Nationals.


Are you sure BH. I let down quite a bit at nationals. The second day I got to shoot face to face with Hppy Gilmore. He helped me thru the day. I bet I drew my bow over a 100 times on the second day.


----------

